

Ask HN: What are the technical objectives of a design degree? - kaptain

I've got a CS degree and am familiar with what somewhat with a CS degree should know and understand. I'm also familiar with the set of technical books that would be considered canonical to this degree. Recently, I've become more and more interested in design.<p>Could someone post a list of technical objectives that a degree in design (e.g. Graphic Design, UX, etc.) would cover? For example, someone with a CS degree would have to understand the concept of abstraction or be able to explain what a finite-state machine can do; what is the analogue on the design side?<p>While we're at it, what's a recommended list of books that one should read. I searched HNSearch but couldn't find anything appropriate.
======
brudgers
Design is craft not knowledge.

It is learned by doing because it is a process.

The act of designing requires an iterative process incorporating a feedback
loop, and proficiency is only demonstrated through execution.

There is no such thing as "a design in my head."

If it ain't "on paper", there is no design.

That's why it is taught in a studio environment and multiple choice is not
used as a means of evaluation.

~~~
kaptain
Are you suggesting that the academic institutions offering degrees in 'design'
disciplines (e.g. architecture, art, graphic design, etc.) are worthless?
These institutions are certainly peddling design as knowledge (not that it is
just knowledge, but at least that knowledge is a significant component).

